# Power inverter Questions for large speakers



## Jscord (May 10, 2013)

I am looking to power a simple, but reasonably powerful set of PA speakers for tailgating. I have a large deep-cycle wet-cell battery to run it off (setup is not big enough to justify a generator). I am looking to run about 2 300W RMS - 550W peak (1100 peak in total) speakers.

I was originally planning on just buying 2 powered speakers (built in amplifiers, no external amp needed) and using a good quality modified-sine 12VDC to 110VAC power inverter until I learned that modified sine inverters have "blocky" output and the extra power is spent as clicking and buzzing. We are no audiophiles (as drunk tailgaters are often not), but I do not want the music "ruined" or to sound like garbage. Will the volume of the music drown out the clicking? Will the amps in the speaker convert the current back to DC or somehow smooth out or manage the signal so it isn't a problem?

Or do I need to fork over an extra $300 for a pure sine inverter?

TL : DR - Will a modified sine power inverter be good enough to run 500W speakers, or do I need to buy a pure sine inverter?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 10, 2013)

I might be wrong, but I would think a good Amp would filter out that type of noise from the A/C line.  However, a modified sine wave supply might not be all that healthy for an amp either.

Though if you are already going to be buying something why not just buy a car audio amp that is designed to run directly off 12v already?


----------



## Jscord (May 10, 2013)

PA speakers (best power/$$), are all powered by 110-120VAC


----------



## newtekie1 (May 10, 2013)

I get what you're saying.  I read the part about the speakers wrong, I thought you were originally going to go with PA speakers but then was thinking about normal speakers with a separate amp.  Don't know why.

Anyway, I would think the amp in the speakers would filter out the noise from the inverter, but if they use a cheap amp it might not.


----------



## Jscord (May 10, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002C4N8TM/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

These are the speakers I was looking at, they have received good reviews, but they aren't super high quality. Again, I don't think myself or anyone will notice or care about minor distortions, so I am hoping this will do the job with this inverter

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NIG2FG/ref=gno_cart_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## newtekie1 (May 10, 2013)

Unfortunately I don't think there is any other way to know other than to try it.

Maybe just order the speakers and go buy a modified sine wave inverter locally.  Try using the inverter with the speakers, or just one speaker if you get a cheaper inverter, see how it sounds.  If it sounds good return the inverter bought locally and buy the bigger one off amazon.


----------

